# Llamas!!! 4



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Previously on _Llamas!!!_

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298758-llamas.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/298893-llamas-2-3-a.html

And now... The continuation of _Llamas!!!_

Alright. Another day, another llama... Or so the saying goes...

Arrived home to a very very messy and damp laundry room, and another package crammed inbetween myscreen door and my actual door. Seems to be from Socalocmatt, yet another llama, so I set it up on the kitchen table and up jumped all the llamas to see who or what was inside...

Looks like today was most definitely a what... As in what the f***?!

Hmm...

Well, there is no note inside, so I am left to interpret the situation myself. This is how I see the note going (if there was one).

_Dear super awesome washington state bomb squid,_

_Inside this package I have included a small bribe in hopes of luring you and your mad bombing skills over to the dark... I mean llama side... Please enjoy them in good health._

_Also included is the complete official llama board room members uniform. Imagine how fantastic you would look in this outfit compared to a furry llama?! You could be the bell of our ball._

_Sincerely,_
_Socaloc-Please god don't hurt me-Matt_

Well thank you Matt. I am very touched and moved by your desire to have me join you, but it just isn't meant to be. Don't worry, the llamas knew this to be true and immediatly donned your official uniform, so it didn't go to waste.

And as for the bribe:

From left to right we have:
Oliva MB3 (a cigar I thuroughly enjoy)
Padilla Singature 1932 (new to me)
Cain Habano Ligero (new to me)
Carlos Torano 1959 - 50 year (I have a couple now, still excited to try one)
Don Pepin Garcia JJ Maduro (very good cigar)

Definitely a very nice mix of cigars I like and want to try. Thanks Matt. I appreciate it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! That's freaking hilarious. Well done, Matt. And very nice letter, that was my favorite.

You know that Will Ferrell skit where he wears the stars and stripes to the office and everyone is disgusted? I'm guessing Matt wore this to a llama boardroom meeting.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I figure you and your lady can have some llama fun after the big day! :biglaugh:

Congrats on the engagement bro!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I would bump your RG, but you know... It seems I already did that just a couple hours ago...

Thanks again.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I got him for ya, David!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

awesomely hilarious package,Bro...but for future reference,you really should add a note,because David totally misinterpreted the package;not that I blame him,cuz who the Hell wouldn't wanna be a ZK?...but the thought of those irritating little Squids flopping around the boardroom,making everything smell like fish is just well,distasteful.

Nope,there's only one place for squid in the Boardroom,and that in the kitchen of the commissary,for our weekly fish fry.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> awesomely hilarious package,Bro...but for future reference,you really should add a note,because David totally misinterpreted the package;not that I blame him,cuz who the Hell wouldn't wanna be a ZK?...but the thought of those irritating little Squids flopping around the boardroom,making everything smell like fish is just well,distasteful.
> 
> Nope,there's only one place for squid in the Boardroom,and that in the kitchen of the commissary,for our weekly fish fry.


Ahem. Hey... Pete? You know squids are cephalopods, not fish... right? Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

o gawd, you guys have lost it.

Now all you need is:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I thought the llama pajama book looked a little more entertaining Ray.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ahem. Hey... Pete? You know squids are cephalopods, not fish... right? Just wanted to clear that up.


of course I know that squids are cephalopods,my little ninja squid buddy....but a fish out of water and a squid out of water smell exactly the same....fishy.

anything else ya wanna tell me that I already know?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

my main concern is, who is going to wear the thong?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> o gawd, you guys have lost it.
> 
> Now all you need is:


that's funny,Ray...because I've been commissioned to write the next book in the llama series....It's entitled "llama sid bombs a squid"....I anticipate it to be a best seller,with Jason Statham playing the part of llama sid in the movie version....I'm gonna be rollin' in cash when it hits the shelves at a Barnes and Noble bookstore near you.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> my main concern is, who is going to wear the thong?


Well right now Kipp's little llama is sporting it around. He seems pretty happy with it.

Being the least hairy thing in this house, we'll see how the little lady feels about it when she gets home from work.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> anything else ya wanna tell me that I already know?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not to threadjack a fight between a llama and a squid, but anyone else notice that these llamas kinda suck at coordinating an attack? Seems to me if they had decent bombing skills these packages would all arrive at the same time :dunno: These threads, however, have been hysterical. Puff is always awesome but you guys have taken it to the next level. Now back to your regularly scheduled squid/llama rumble.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Not to threadjack a fight between a llama and a squid, but anyone else notice that these llamas kinda suck at coordinating an attack? Seems to me if they had decent bombing skills these packages would all arrive at the same time :dunno: These threads, however, have been hysterical. Puff is always awesome but you guys have taken it to the next level. Now back to your regularly scheduled squid/llama rumble.


have you launched your cherry bomb yet,Dan?...because there is a certain order to things in regards to bombing:

1. Make yer intentions made in regards to bombing.

2. Launch your first bomb.

3. Talk trash about other bombers.

jumping from #1 to #3 is a serious breach in protocol...if you have launched,fine...if you haven't,then state your "mea culpa" and post a DC#,then you can talk all the shit you want.

sorry,Fellas....just making a public service announcement

we now take you back to the show,already in progress.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Not to threadjack a fight between a llama and a squid, but anyone else notice that these llamas kinda suck at coordinating an attack? Seems to me if they had decent bombing skills these packages would all arrive at the same time :dunno: These threads, however, have been hysterical. Puff is always awesome but you guys have taken it to the next level. Now back to your regularly scheduled squid/llama rumble.


I like to think of it as "Controlled Chaos". Maybe we planned it that way. Hmmm, maybe this is our intent. Appear to be chaotic and unorganized on purpose. Yes, yes. That's it! :hmm:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the way i see it days 1-3 are like hey cool more llama stuff....by day 15 its only gonna be funny for us...whatcha think bout them apples?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I like to think of it as "Controlled Chaos". Maybe we planned it that way. Hmmm, maybe this is our intent. Appear to be chaotic and unorganized on purpose. Yes, yes. That's it! :hmm:


exactly..these highly organized attacks are designed to look unorganized in order to keep our targets on their toes...it's funnier when someone is attacked by the ZK one day,and then the next day..and,once you think it's over...the coup de grace.

"organized to look disorganized" is the ZK motto...that,and "Squids suck"


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Dan, they are llamas not wolves. Attacking stuff besides grass is not of their nature. We gotta give these guys a wide berth at times, they don't have the refined attack strategy down like an apex predator. You know... like a squid or something.... :bolt:


ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't like this 15 day talk. That is unnerving.

What is really playing with me right now is the fact that in the same thread where Kipp posted his DC, Shawn posted a DC even earlier and that package has yet to appear... If that was even intended to come this way.

So there is definitely some sort of psychological warfare going on... That or USPS is just dropping the ball again.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well llamas being roaming type animals - my llama has decided to take a tour of the country: from SoCal to NoCal to Orlando to Jax to PA and who knows where he'll go from there but eventually, I think, he'll decide to end up in WA - not sure though as he appears to be a metropolitan type llama?? arty:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> have you launched your cherry bomb yet,Dan?...because there is a certain order to things in regards to bombing:
> 
> 1. Make yer intentions made in regards to bombing.
> 
> ...


My apologies, the cherry bombs go out tomorrow once I arrive home. Been looking forward to it all week and getting ancy for the shit talk!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah! Very nice, Dan.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> My apologies, the cherry bombs go out tomorrow once I arrive home. Been looking forward to it all week and getting ancy for the shit talk!


I understand completely,Dan;you're feeling "the bomber's rush"....the adrenaline is flowing.you've selected your targets,made the bombs,you're thinking about the impending destruction....waiting for a bomb report from a bomb you sent......of course you're getting antsy..you wouldn't be a bomber if you weren't..so apologies accepted,Sir

best of luck with the launching of your cherry bombs...we'll all be watching


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Why does MY llama get stuck in the thong?!?! Lmao


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Why does MY llama get stuck in the thong?!?! Lmao


Just keeping it warm. You know if a Shawn llama arrives it is going to put them on in a second.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Just keeping it warm. You know if a Shawn llama arrives it is going to put them on in a second.


Ahem - we actually prefer "speedos" ....


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> o gawd, you guys have lost it.
> 
> Now all you need is:


Can say I have read the whole series with my son:biggrin1: Thought about gifting a few...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wow... Looking at the book series it seems llamas are obsessed with their mamas...

List of titles:
llama llama misses mama
llama llama home with mama
llama llama mad at mama
Is your mama a llama?

Especially love the cover on this one:









Which one of you posed for that? The stuffed rabbit was a nice touch.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ahem - we actually prefer "speedos" ....


Shawn, we already knew you prefered "less coverage."


----------

